# 8chan.co



## Null (Sep 29, 2014)

This idea is really taking off, so I'd like to support our very own @copypaste

If you guys don't know, he, like @Glaive, is a former administrator of Wizardchan. Unlike most Wizards, copypaste is a badass. He's got a serious disability, is like 3 feet tall and has to use a wheelchair, but still managed to hit it off with some decent looking girl. This scandal caused him to leave on merit of being a normalfag. He's met up with Glaive in person and the brolove is real.

After removing himself from Wizardchan, he took his understanding of imageboards and reapplied himself by founding http://8chan.co. It works like a regular imageboard, but utilizes a Reddit-esque mechanic of allowing users to create their own boards. After Moot, the owner of 4chan.org, turned full SJW in the GamerGate drama, a lot of people have migrated to 8chan and it's doing _really_ well.

So, I'd like everyone who uses 4chan or other imageboards to take a look. He's done a great job.

http://8chan.co


----------



## Watcher (Sep 30, 2014)

I visit 8chan very regularly, and by far I like it a great deal  more than Half Chan.

For one the software is far more up to date (they allow for webms with sound) and the moderator's aren't inhuman dicks that just remove topics that are popular just because they don't fit into the narrow range of subjects.

Adding to that because of the modular nature of the boards allowing anyone to make their own board, we can finally have a site where almost every subject is available to you. Ranging from debating politics, to your taste in pornography. This also means a subject can't just be moved off the boards due to a technicality. Like Gamergate was removed from /v/. Now there's a /gg/ board so everyone can discuss gamergate there and everyone wins.

It's a great website and I do like it a great deal. So kudos to Copypaste.


----------



## Golly (Sep 30, 2014)

Ha, I had no idea that was Copypaste! I commuted over to 8chan recently, myself, and I really like it there. The improved capabilities of the boards as well as the ability to make your own are really nice features. Considering the route 4chan has taken, I don't feel nearly as bad about leaving it behind as I thought I might (I know it's odd to feel sentimental about the "Internet Hate Machine".)


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 30, 2014)

It has an Elder Scrolls board.
bye bye, 4chan.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 30, 2014)

I could practice my Italian on /it/ and /italia/... or practice my Japanese in /japan/ and /nhg/... or practice both in /lang/...


----------



## Dollars2010 (Sep 30, 2014)

There's a corg board. This pleases the queen.


----------



## exball (Sep 30, 2014)

8chan is just less shit 4chan. Praise the sun.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 30, 2014)

There's even a Dragon Ball board and a One Piece board, and /girl/ for non-SJWy feminism. 

I think I'm gonna like it here.


----------



## spaghetti (Sep 30, 2014)

I've been visiting 4chan since I was a wee little sperg and I've been pretty exclusively visiting 8chan since m00tles took it upon himself to replace almost all of his moderators.

Which one of you made the /cwc/ board?


----------



## spaps (Sep 30, 2014)

>https://8chan.co/v/res/284944.html
Is this just Poe's law or are le Redditors just trying to be 4chan?
Either way it makes me angry.


----------



## Null (Sep 30, 2014)

spaps said:


> >https://8chan.co/v/res/284944.html
> Is this just Poe's law or are le Redditors just trying to be 4chan?
> Either way it makes me angry.


Copypaste spoke on an issue raised in meta about /v/ and its quality. He said he will not remove people from power unless they do something illegal or damaging to the site. He suggested people make their own boards and do a better job.


----------



## John Furrman (Sep 30, 2014)

Null said:


> Copypaste spoke on an issue raised in meta about /v/ and its quality. He said he will not remove people from power unless they do something illegal or damaging to the site. He suggested people make their own boards and do a better job.


This actually addresses a lot of the problems. Just do your own thing.

8chan is a really interesting concept for an image board. Each board's successful execution is entirely in the hands of the users.


----------



## The Joker (Oct 1, 2014)

I have found a new home.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, this sounds a heck of a lot better than 4chan, even just to lurk! I will have to take a look.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm wary of chans but GJ that a 3-foot-tall wizard was able to rise above.


----------



## Shokew (Oct 1, 2014)

At least this chan seems to have some effort and intelligence in it...


----------



## Konstantinos (Oct 1, 2014)

Well I think it can safely be said that 4chan is done for. 8chan sounds like its infinitely superior. Funny that a forum using mechanics from _Reddit _of all places would take its place as the predecessor of 4chan.

Still, I resolved to stay away from imageboards with "chan" in their title some years ago so I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 1, 2014)

Konstantinos said:


> Well I think it can safely be said that 4chan is done for. 8chan sounds like its infinitely superior. Funny that a forum using mechanics from _Reddit _of all places would take its place as the predecessor of 4chan.
> 
> Still, I resolved to stay away from imageboards with "chan" in their title some years ago so I'm going to pass on this one.


I don't blame you, the last time I went on one, I had the misfortune of running into traumatising shit that I'd rather forget about.


----------



## JEWS (Oct 1, 2014)

https://8chan.co/cow/


----------



## Watcher (Oct 1, 2014)

JEWS said:


> https://8chan.co/cow/


https://8chan.co/cow/res/69.html


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> https://8chan.co/cow/res/69.html





> *Unban request(give to sanney*
> Now that I know that it wasn't null who banned me, I now realize that I should have apologized for bothering you with a personal army request(kicking out the site owner).
> 
> the main reason I want to be unbanned is because you are throttling access from the IP's I am trying to connect from(which is normal for banned accounts).
> ...





> >>quotes the last message
> 
> To make a point, I am sorry for wasting your time with a request to get rid of null and I hope you will forgive me.
> 
> ...


----------



## JEWS (Oct 1, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> https://8chan.co/cow/res/69.html


Has that happened here yet?


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Has that happened here yet?


Has what happened here? Has someone tried to stir shit up about me? Always. Perpetually.


----------



## JEWS (Oct 1, 2014)

Null said:


> Has what happened here? Has someone tried to stir shit up about me? Always. Perpetually.


I've only seen threads about you on 888chan and now 8chan. How many have people made here?


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2014)

JEWS said:


> I've only seen threads about you on 888chan and now 8chan. How many have people made here?


On n0chan there were several threads, but SpacePirate's policy was to delete them because they are _always_ personal army requests by banned users from the forums.

On the forum, there's been two(?) threads created, I guess. SpacePirate made one addressing me after I bailed for a month, someone made one like 2 months after I started hosting, and there were several threads made by Gamerfood which are deleted because they're basically gorespam.


----------



## copypaste (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the shoutout @Null

Yeah, this is why I haven't been active here at all lately.


----------



## Obnoxion (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow, that's... really cool? I mean I don't think I'm going to browse it, because image boards like to eat all of my free time. Also, I'm not really familiar with how Reddit works and I'm not sure if I like this idea so far, but it's good to hear Copypaste has made something so successful.


----------



## Pikonic (Oct 7, 2014)

/ebola/ is actually better than I expected.
This place is like 4chan but everything isn't awful community shit.


----------



## Glaive (Oct 8, 2014)

And yes, Hitler is currently first followed by Ebola-chan


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Oct 8, 2014)

Glaive said:


> And yes, Hitler is currently first followed by Ebola-chan



This list is obviously rigged.  Ebola-chan clearly deserves the #1 spot.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 17, 2014)

8chan's 1 year anniversary is coming up next week.

Copypaste is having a party in New York. But a lot of people are having smaller parties all over the world to celebrate it.

https://8chan.co/octmeets/


----------



## CatParty (Oct 17, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> 8chan's 1 year anniversary is coming up next week.
> 
> Copypaste is having a party in New York. But a lot of people are having smaller parties all over the world to celebrate it.
> 
> https://8chan.co/octmeets/




Where


----------



## Watcher (Oct 17, 2014)

So I might make an 8chan board called /sfm/ about Source Filmmaker.

I might spend the next week making simple banners and stuff for it. I dunno if I'll go through with it since I know very few people will actually use it. But yeah, I'm tempted.


----------



## spaps (Oct 17, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> So I might make an 8chan board called /sfm/ about Source Filmmaker.
> 
> I might spend the next week making simple banners and stuff for it. I dunno if I'll go through with it since I know very few people will actually use it. But yeah, I'm tempted.


Might? Just go do it, you've got nothing to lose. Worst case scenario, you make it and nobody uses it. It's not a big deal.


----------



## spaps (Oct 17, 2014)

@Cuddlebug Also, if you want to post on an SFM board that people actually use, just go to Facepunch's SFM board. It's hidden from the main page, but there's a Tampermonkey script that re-enables it.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 17, 2014)

spaps said:


> @Cuddlebug Also, if you want to post on an SFM board that people actually use, just go to Facepunch's SFM board. It's hidden from the main page, but there's a Tampermonkey script that re-enables it.


Well yeah I know there are forums that people use to post on. But I wanted to create an imageboard for it


----------



## spaps (Oct 18, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Well yeah I know there are forums that people use to post on. But I wanted to create an imageboard for it


Okay, but the option's still there.


----------



## spaps (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry to bump, but some crazy shit just happened on /v/.


----------



## derpi (Nov 14, 2014)

spaghetti said:


> I've been visiting 4chan since I was a wee little sperg and I've been pretty exclusively visiting 8chan since m00tles took it upon himself to replace almost all of his moderators.
> 
> Which one of you made the /cwc/ board?


Why'd m00tym00t replace all the mods? I haven't been on 4chan in a while (thank you based tumblr). Is that why /fit/ has gotten so shitty???


----------



## Watcher (Nov 14, 2014)

derpi said:


> Why'd m00tym00t replace all the mods? I haven't been on 4chan in a while (thank you based tumblr). Is that why /fit/ has gotten so shitty???


----------



## derpi (Nov 14, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> View attachment 9171


I'm not sure I understand '-'


----------



## BT 075 (Nov 14, 2014)

derpi said:


> I'm not sure I understand '-'



That GG thread is bad enough as it is without this shit creeping into other threads.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 14, 2014)

derpi said:


> I'm not sure I understand '-'











These two images paint a clear picture. Old mods were being removed, and the ones that replaced them would begin mass censorship of the boards. The ones who weren't removed most likely left after this.


----------



## derpi (Nov 14, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> View attachment 9174
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gross. 
I found 8chan's /fit/ so I suppose there's no need for me to visit 4chan anymore :/
Goodnight, sweet prince ;-;


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 14, 2014)

They've got a nice little mecha board.


----------

